# تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!



## girl_in_jesus (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*تعلم كيف تحب




*
*للرجال والنساء حاجات عاطفية مختلفة ، وهم في العادة غير مدركين لهذه 
الاختلافات ، ونتيجة لذلك فإنهم لا يعرفون فطرياً كيف يدعم بعضهم بعضاً 
، فالرجال عادة يعطون في علاقاتهم ما يريد الرجال ، بينما النساء يعطين 
ما تريد النساء ، فكل منهما يفترض خطأ أن لدى الآخر نفس الحاجات 
والرغبات ، ونتيجة لذلك ينتهي كلاهما إلى عدم الرضا والاستياء .

الرجل والمرأة كلاهما يشعر بأنه يعطي ويعطي ولكن لا يحصل على المقابل ، 
والحقيقة أن كلاهما يعطي الحب ولكن بالأسلوب الذي يناسبه وليس بالأسلوب 
الذي يناسب الطرف الآخر .

فمثلاً تظن المرأة بأنها تكون مُحِبَّة عندما تسأل كثيراً من الأسئلة 
المعبرة عن رعايتها واهتمامها ، يمكن أن يكون هذا مزعجا ومملاً للرجل ، 
ويبدأ يشعر بأنه محكوم ويرغب في مساحة وهنا تكون ردة فعلها أنها مشوشة 
وربما ساخطة ، لأنها لو حظيت بمثل هذا النوع من الدعم فإنها ستكون 
سعيدة وممتنة . إن جهودها في أن تكون لطيفة وتقدم الدعم اللازم لشريكها 
يتم تجاهلها في أحسن الأحوال أو تكون مزعجة في أسوئها .

وبطريقة مشابهة ، يظن الرجال أنهم محبين ، ولكن الطريقة التي يعبرون 
بها عن حبهم ربما تجعل المرأة تشعر بأن الثقة بها ضعيفة وأنها غير 
مدعومة ، فمثلاً عندما تتضايق المرأة ، يعتقد هو بأنه محب ومساند لها 
حين يلقي تعليقات تقلل من أهمية مشكلاتها ، ربما يقول ( لا عليكِ ، 
إنما الأمر ليس بتلك الأهمية ، لا تفكري بالموضوع ، هوني عليك ) أو 
ربما يتجاهلها تماماً مفترضاً أنه يعطيها مساحة كبيرة لتهدأ ، إن الذي 
يظنه دعما يجعلها تشعر بأنها قليلة الشأن ، وغير محبوبة ومتجاهلة .


أصناف الحب الإثنى عشر::

إن لدى كل من الرجال والنساء ست حاجات حب فريدة كلها مهمة بقدر متساو . 
يحتاج الرجال في المقام الأول إلى الثقة ، والتقبل ، والتقدير ، 
والإعجاب ، والاستحسان ، والتشجيع . وتحتاج النساء في المقام الأول إلى 
الرعاية ، والتفهم ، والاحترام ، والإخلاص ، والتصديق ، والتطمين .

وبملاحظتنا لأنواع الحب للجنسين سندرك لماذا لا يشعر شريكنا أحياناً 
بأنه محبوب رغم أننا نقدم له الكثير – ولكن للأسف بطريقتنا – كما أننا 
نستطيع تحسين علاقتنا بالجنس الآخر .

حاجات الحب الأولية عند النساء والرجال

هذه هي أنواع الحب المختلفة والمتقابلة عند الرجال والنساء :


يحتاج النساء إلى أن يتلقين :

1. الرعاية .

2. التفهم .

3. الاحترام .

4. الإخلاص .

5. التصديق .

6. التطمين .



يحتاج الرجال إلى أن يتلقوا :


1. الثقة .

2. التقبل .

3. التقدير .

4. الإعجاب .

5. الاستحسان .

6. التشجع .

تفهم حاجاتك الأساسية


جميعنا نحتاج إلى أصناف الحب الاثنى عشر السابقة ، ولكن الرجال يحتاجون 
إلى ستة أصناف بالدرجة الأولى والنساء يحتجن إلى ستة أصناف من الحب 
بالدرجة الأولى وهذا لا يعني أنهم لا يحتاجون إلى بقية الأصناف .

وعندما نريد من الرجل أن يعطي أصناف الحب التي تحتاجها المرأة في 
المقام الأول يجب أن تكون حاجاته من الحب مشبعة ، ونفس الشيء بالنسبة 
للمرأة عندما نريد منها أن تعطي أصناف الحب المناسبة للرجل يجب أن تكون 
حاجاتها الأساسية للحب مشبعة .

يصبح الرجل متقبلاً ومقدراً تماماً لأصناف الحب الستة التي تحتاج إليها 
النساء في المقام الأول ( الرعاية – التفهم – الاحترام – الاخلاص – 
التصديق – التطمين ) عندما تكون حاجاته الأولية مشبعة أولاً . وبطريقة 
مشابهة تحتاج المرأة إلى ( الثقة – التقبل – التقدير – الاعجاب – 
الاستحسان – التشجيع ) ولكن قبل أن تثمن حقيقة قيمة هذه الأصناف 
وتقدرها حق قدرها يجب أن تشبع حاجتها الأولية أولاً .

إن فهم أصناف الحب الأولية التي يحتاج إليها شريكك يعتبر سراً عظيماً 
لتحسين العلاقات معه . فإذا تذكرت أن الرجال مختلفون عن النساء 
فسيساعدك ذلك على أن تتذكري وتتقبلي وأن للرجال حاجات حب أولية مختلفة 

من السهل على المرأة أن تعطي ما تحتاج إليه وتنسى أن شريكها المحبوب 
ربما يحتاج إلى شيء آخر . وبطريقة مشابهة يميل الرجال إلى التركيز على 
حاجاتهم ويضلون عن حقيقة أن نوع الحب الذي يحتاجون إليه ليس دائماً 
مناسباً أو تدعيمياً لشريكتهم المحبوبة .



1. هي تحتاج إلى الرعاية وهو يحتاج إلى الثقة>

عندما يبدي الرجل عناية بمشاعر المرأة واهتماماً من القلب بخيرها تشعر 
بأنها محبوبة وتلقى الرعاية وعندها ينجح هو في إشباع حاجتها الأولية 
الأولى . وتبدأ هي طبيعياً تثق به أكثر . وعندما تثق به تصبح أكثر 
انفتاحاً وتقبلاً .

وعندما يكون موقف المرأة انفتاحياً وتقبلياً نحو الرجل ، يشعر هو بأنه 
موثوق به ، والثقة بالرجل تعني الاعتقاد بأنه يبذل أقصى الجهد وأنه 
يريد الخير لشريكته ، وعندما يكشف رد فعل المرأة اعتقاداً إيجابياً في 
قدرات رجلها ونياته ، تكون أولى حاجات الحب الأولية قد أشبعت . ويكون 
بصورة آلية أكثر رعاية وانتباها لمشاعرها وحاجاتها .

2.هي تحتاج التفهم وهو يحتاج التقبل

حين ينصت الرجل لامرأة تعبر عن مشاعرها من دون إصدار حكم ولكن بتعاطف 
وتواصل وحسن استماع ، تشعر بأنها مسموعة ومفهومة ، بمعنى أنه يستمع لها 
بإنصات وتعاطف ودون إصدار أحكام .

وكلما كانت حاجة المرأة إلى أن تكون مسموعة ومفهومة مشبعة ، كلما كان 
من السهل عليها ان تعطي رجلها التقبل الذي يحتاج إليه .

وعندما تتلقى المرأة الرجل بحب دون أن تحاول تغييره يشعر بأنه مُتقبل .

هذا لا يعني أن المرأة تعتقد بأنه كامل ولكن يشير إلى أنها لا تحاول 
تحسينه ، وأنها تثق بقيامه بالتحسينات المتعلقة به فعندما يشعر الرجل 
بأنه مُتقبل يكون من السهل عليه جداً أن ينصت وأن يمنحها التفهم الذي 
تحتاج إليه وتستحقه .



3. هي تحتاج إلى الاحترام وهو يحتاج إلى التقدير
عندما يستجيب الرجل للمرأة بطريقة تعترف وتعطي أفضلية لحقوقها ، 
ورغباتها ، وحاجاتها ، وتشعر بأنها محترمة . وعندما يتصرف آخذاً بعين 
الاعتبار أفكارها ومشاعرها ستشعر بكل تأكيد بأنها محترمة ، وتعبيرات 
الاحترام الملموسة والمادية مثل باقة من زهور والخروج معاً للعشاء 
تعتبر أموراً جوهرية لإشباع ثالث حاجة حب أولية لدى المرأة وعندما تشعر 
بأنها محترمة يكون من السهل عليها كثيراً أن تعطي رجلها التقدير الذي 
يستحقه .

وحين تعترف المرأة بالحصول على منفعة وقيمة شخصية من جهود وتصرفات 
الرجل ، يشعر بأنه مقدر حق قدره ، والتقدير هو رد الفعل الطبيعي لكونها 
مدعومة ، وحين يُقَدّرُ الرجل يشعر بأن جهده لم يذهب سدى وبالتالي يكون 
متشجعاً لأن يعطي أكثر . وعندما يُقَدَّر الرجل يكون متمكناً بصورة 
آلية ومُحَفّزاً إلى احترام شريكته أكثر .


4. هي تحتاج إلى الإخلاص وهو يحتاج إلى الإعجاب
عندما يعطي الرجل أفضلية لحاجات المرأة ويتعهد بفخر بدعمها وإشباعها ، 
تكون رابع حاجات الحب الأولية لديها قد أشبعت ، تزدهر المرأة عندما 
تشعر بأنها مولعٌ بها وأنها فتاته المثيرة ، والرجل يشبع حاجتها إلى 
الحب بهذه الطريقة عندما يجعل مشاعرها وحاجاتها أكثر أهمية من 
اهتماماته الأخرى – مثل العمل والدراسة والتسلية .. فحين تشعر المرأة 
بأنها تحتل المرتبة الأولى في حياته عندئذٍ وبسهولة كبيرة تُعجَب به .

ومثلما تحتاج المرأة إلى أن تشعر بتفاني الرجل ، فالرجل لديه حاجة 
أولية إلى أن يشعر بإعجاب المرأة . والإعجاب بالرجل هو أن تنظر إليه 
بإكبار وابتهاج واستحسان وافتخار . والرجل يشعر بأنها معجبة عندما تكون 
مذهولة ومفتونة من خصائصه الفريدة أو مواهبه مثل أن تعجب ببعض هذه 
الصفات أو كلها : الفكاهة والقوة والإصرار والاستقامة والأمانة والغرام 
واللطف والحب والشجاعة والجمال والذكاء والتفهم وغيرها ..

وحين يشعر الرجل بأنها معجبة يشعر بالأمن إلى درجة تجعله ينذر نفسه 
لامرأته ويهيم بها ويخلص لها .

5. هي تحتاج إلى التصديق وهو يحتاج إلى الاستحسان
حين لا يعترض الرجل على مشاعر المرأة ورغباتها أو يجادل فيها بدلاً من 
ذلك يتقبلها ويؤكد صحتها ، يؤدي ذلك إلى أن تشعر المرأة حقيقية بأنها 
محبوبة لأن خامس حاجاتها الأولية تم إشباعها . وموقف الرجل التصديقي 
يؤكد حق المرأة في ان تشعر بالذي تشعر به ( لاحظ أنه يمكن أن تصادق على 
وجهة نظرها ولديك وجهة نظر أخرى ) حين يتعلم الرجل كيف يجعل المرأة 
تعرف بأن لديه هذا الموقف التصديقي . فإنه بالتأكيد سيحصل على 
الاستحسان الذي يحتاج إليه بصورة رئيسية .

كل رجل يريد في أعماقه أن يكون بطل امرأته أو فارسها . ودلالة أنه نجح 
في اختباراتها هو استحسانها . وموقف المرأة الاستحساني يعترف بالطيبة 
في الرجل ويعبر عن رضا شامل به . ( تذكري أن بذل الاستحسان لرجل لا 
يعني موافقته دائماً ) والموقف الاستحساني يتعرف أو يركز على الأسباب 
الخيّرة وراء ما يقوم به . وحين يتلقى الاستحسان الذي يحتاج إليه يكون 
من السهل عليه أن يصادق مشاعرها .

6. هي تحتاج إلى الطمأنة وهو يحتاج إلى التشجيع

عندما يظهر الرجل باستمرار أنه يهتم ويتفهم ويحترم ويصادق على مشاعر 
شريكته ويخلص لها تكون حاجاتها الأولية إلى الطمأنة قد أشبعت الموقف 
التطميني يخبر المرأة بأنها دائماً محبوبة .

وبطريقة مشابهة يحتاج الرجل أساساً إلى أن يشجع من قِبَل المرأة . 
وموقف المرأة التشجيعي بالتعبير عن الثقة بقدراته وشخصيته يعطي الأمل 
الشجاعة للرجل . فعندما يعبر موقف المرأة عن ثقة وتقبل وتقدير وإعجاب 
واستحسان فهو يشجع الرجل على أن يظهر كل إمكانياته والشعور بأنه يلقى 
التشجيع يحفزه إلى أن يقدم اطمئناناً لطيفاً هي بحاجة إليه.. 
سورى طولت عليكم واتمنى الموضوع يعجبكم:smil12:

ما هو الحب؟؟؟ دوس هنا علشان تعرف
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10737 
*


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*الله عليكي ياجيرو تاني موضوع اشوفة النهاردة يعجبني جدا جدا *
*موضوع متكامل ورائع يستحق خمس نجوووووم*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*ربنا يخليك يا رامى مرسيي لتقديرك *


----------



## Coptic Man (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*موضوع رائع رائع رائع يا جيرل

بجد خطيرررررررر وشامل كل حاجة 

اهنيكي عليه*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (15 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *موضوع رائع رائع رائع يا جيرل
> 
> بجد خطيرررررررر وشامل كل حاجة
> 
> اهنيكي عليه*





ربنا يخليك يا مينا بجد مرسيي لمرورك  ومرسيي ليك على كلامك الجميل ده

اخجلتم تواضعنا:smil12:


----------



## artamisss (15 سبتمبر 2006)

* 100 100 يا جيرل انتى جبتى  خلاص موضوعات المنتدى كله  الله الوكيل يعنى 
انا بقول نكتفى بموضوعك  ونشيل بقيه الموضوعات ههههههههههه او نقفل المنتدى خالص *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (15 سبتمبر 2006)

ربنا يخليكى يا ديانا انا رأيى نقفل المنتدى خالص وسيبوا موضوعى انا بس ههههههه  شكرا لمروك وللتثبيت :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## artamisss (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*ده بناءا على طلب الجماهير *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*مرسيي للجماهير*


----------



## artamisss (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*بقيتى  معبوده الجماهير ههههههههههه*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههه  على اساس انى شاديه بقي ومنتظره عبد الحليم وبلاش عتاب وحياتك يا دودو*


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*هو فعلا موضوع جميل يا جيرل .. حقيقى اهنيكى عليه .. *

*والاجمل مداخلاتك انتى وديانا ... انا فعلا ضحكت من قلبى  *

*برافو مره تانيه *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*مرسيي لمرورك يا طارق ... 

يارب دايما تبقي مبسوط ربنا يباركك*


----------



## artamisss (17 سبتمبر 2006)

* فينك يا طارق مختفى ليه  اليومين دووووووول مش شايفين مشاركاتك  عاوزين ارأك  معانا  نت من الناس المميزين  جدا  فى المنتدى  عاوزين نشوفك دايما *


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *مرسيي لمرورك يا طارق ... *
> 
> *يارب دايما تبقي مبسوط ربنا يباركك*


 


*+*


*اشكرك كثيراً يا جيرل وامنياتى برضه ليكى بسعاده على طول مع ربنا يارب  *

*وكمان .... *


*انك تلاقى فارس الاحلام اللى .........*

*يعرف يحب ... بجد :smil12: *


----------



## artamisss (17 سبتمبر 2006)

* اخييييييييييييييييرا  ظهرت على الشاشه يا طارق *


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * فينك يا طارق مختفى ليه اليومين دووووووول مش شايفين مشاركاتك عاوزين ارأك معانا نت من الناس المميزين جدا فى المنتدى عاوزين نشوفك دايما *


 
*+*

*ربنا يخليكى يا ديانا واشكرك كتير على ذوقك وتشجعيك  ... ومعلش كان فيه ظروف اليومين اللى فاتو والحمد لله كله تمام ... *

*صلواتك ..*


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * اخييييييييييييييييرا ظهرت على الشاشه يا طارق *


 
*+*

*الشاشه الفضيه .. هههههههههههه*

*wanted  مسجل خطر هههههههههههه*


----------



## artamisss (17 سبتمبر 2006)

* ربنا معاك ويحميك دايمما   خليك بقى معانا على  اثير موجات الاذاعه هنا  اذاعه صوت الكنيسه العربيه  وسيبك من الشاشات  علشان بترفقع فى الاخر ههههههههههه

هنا اذاعه صوت الكنيسه العربيه *


----------



## ميرنا (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*عظمه على عظمه على عظمه يا بت يا جيرو اى الحلاوه دى لا فلته بجد الموضوع ده *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*ربنا يخليكى يا ميرنا علشان تقدروا المواهب بس هههههه........ومرسيي يا طارق على دعوتك ليا *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*شايفه يا دياانا اقبال الجماهير ازاى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## artamisss (20 سبتمبر 2006)

* ايوة  يابنتى  اصل كل الناس مابتعرفش تحب ههههههههه  عالم  جاهله *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا قصدك بيعرفوا يحبوا مش محتاجين الكلام ده*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (29 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع لذيذ جدا ويستاهل كل تقادير المنتدى


----------



## girl_in_jesus (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*مرسيي لمرورك وتشجيعك يا كيرو*


----------



## ميريت (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*تحفه الموضوع يا بسمه*
*الله عليكي*
*بجد بجد علي راي رامي تستاهلي 5 نجوم وهحطلك 2 من عندي يبقا 7*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 أكتوبر 2006)

مرسيي لذوقك يا ميريت ربنا يخليكى


----------



## bent_yaso3 (12 أكتوبر 2006)

مرسى يا جيرل على الموضوع الحلو ده
ويارب يجيب نتيجه يا artamiss


----------



## girl_in_jesus (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*امين يا بنت يسوع مرسيي لمرورك يا حبيبتى  واتمنى المنتدى يعجبك*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (15 نوفمبر 2006)

ماهو الحب ومن هو فلانتينو????
تعتبر كلمة الحب، من أعظم الكلمات التي تسمعها الأذن، ويشعر بها القلب. 
ويرجع ذلك إلى التركيب النفسي والعاطفي الذي خلقه الله في الإنسان، فكل 
إنسان بحاجة لأن يكون محبوباً وبنفس الصورة هو بحاجة أن يحب. 
وحينما يشعر الإنسان أنه محبوب فإنه يشعر بالقيمة الذاتية، والأهمية 
الشخصية، والقبول من الآخر، وجميعها قيم داخلية يحتاج كل إنسان أن يشعر 
بها. 
ودائماً ما يبحث الإنسان عن الحب وسط أهله وأصدقائه و أقاربه وزملائه. ومن 
المعروف أنه كلما حصل الطفل الصغير على مزيداً من الحب - بطريقة سليمة 
خالية من التدليل الزائد - داخل نطاق الأسرة فإنه يكون أكثر اتزاناً في 
حياته التالية، فسيكولوجية الإنسان تقول أن أكثر الناس بحثاً عن الحب هم 
من لم يحصلوا عليه. وقد يتسبب هذا في الكثير من المشكلات النفسية 
والعاطفية التي تؤدي إلى القلق والتوتر، والسعي الخاطئ نحو ما يظنه 
الشخص حباً، ومحاولة جذب الانتباه التي تصل في بعض الحالات الخطيرة إلى 
محاولة الانتحار. 
ولذا فإنه من المهم جداً أن يشعر الشاب داخل أسرته وكنيسته بالحب من 
الجميع، وأن لا يكون هذا الحب مكافأة على السلوك الطيب للشاب، فالشاب 
يحتاج أن يكون محبوباً في أوقات الضعف والسقوط أكثر من أوقات القوة 
والانتصار. 
ومن الجميل أن تشعر أنه يوجد من يحبك في كل ظروف حياتك ومهما كانت حالتك 
الروحية أو النفسية أو الاقتصادية، ســواء كنت قائماً أو ساقطاً فالرب يحبك 
ويريد أن يشددك و يقيمك. يريد أن يقدم لك جميع حاجاتك الجسدية والنفسية 
والفكرية والروحية ، وفي محبته لك لن تشعر بأنك محروماً من الحب. 
لقد أعطانا السيد المسيح هذه المحبة كما يقول الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى 
رومية:" لان المسيح إذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعيّن لأجل الفجار. 
فانه بالجهد يموت أحد لأجل بار. ربما لأجل الصالح يجسر أحد أيضاً أن يموت. 
ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا. فبالأولى 
كثيرا ونحن متبرّرون الآن بدمه نخلص به من الغضب. لأنه إن كنا ونحن أعداء 
قد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن مصالحون نخلص بحياته." 
(رومية 5 : 6-10). 
ويقول القديس يوحنا:" لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا 
يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا 3 : 16) ، "لأنه ليس 
لأحد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه" (يو 15 : 13). 
ثق أيها الشاب أن الله يخاطبك في كل لحظة كما خاطب دانيال النبي في القديم 
قائلاً ً: "لأنك أنت محبوب" (دانيال 9 : 23). 
و الآن وقد علمت أنك محبوب جداً من الله فإنك تستطيع أن تقدم بعضاً من هذا 
الحب للمحيطين بك كما يخبرنا القديس يوحنا: "أيها الأحباء لنحب بعضنا 
بعضا لان المحبة هي من الله وكل من يحب فقد ولد من الله ويعرف الله" (1 يو 4 : 
7). 
وهذه هي حاجتك الثانية في هذا الموضوع، أن تحب. فحينما تحب تشعر أكثر 
بأنك شخصاً ناضجاً قادراً على العطاء. ولكن ولكي يكون كلامنا محدداً وواضحاً 
ينبغي أن نعلم ما هو الحب؟ 
توجد باللغة اليونانية ثلاث كلمات مختلفة تدل على كلمة الحب التي نقوم 
باستعمالها، وتمثل ثلاث مستويات: 
1. حب على المستوى الجسدي ، وهو ما يعرف بالحب الاستهلاكي أي محاولة إشباع 
الجسد على حساب الآخر، وهو ما يعرف بالشهوة الجسدية الشديدة ويسمى 
باليونانية erwv " إيروس" ومنه أخذت الكلمة الإنجليزية Erotic التي تعني 
شخصاً شهوانياً. ولم ترد هذه الكلمة مطلقاً في العهد الجديد رغم شيوع 
استخدامها بين اليونان في وقت كتابته. فلم يهتم الكتاب بها ، ولم يحسب 
لها حساباً، فهي ابعد ما تكـــون عن الحب الذي يطالبنا الله به ، أو الحب 
الذي نرضى به لأنفسنا أو لمحبوبنا.
2. حب على مستوى المشاعر والأحاسيس، ويشمل أحاسيس الصداقة النبيلة، 
والعطف والترحيب المتبادل ويسمى باليونانية filew "فيليو" ، وهو أرقى 
كثيراً من النوع السابق. 
3. حب الأغابيagaph وهو أعمق أنواع الحب وأعلاها وأكملها، ويرتبط بالإرادة 
والاتجاه والثبات فهو لا يتغير بتغير الظروف المحيطة، هو حب لا ينتظر 
المقابل، هو حب الله لكنيسته ، حب الله لك ولكل واحد، هو الحب المطلوب بين 
الزوج وزوجته ، بين الآباء وأولادهم، بيننا وبين إلهنا. 
الحب الباذل هو أن أعطي نفسي بالكلية للآخر دون انتظار المقابل عن هذا 
الحب، الحب الحقيقي هو ما تحدث الرسول بولس عنه في رسالة كورنثوس:" 
المحبة تتأنى وترفق.المحبة لا تحسد.المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ ولا تقبح ولا 
تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتد ولا تظن السوء ولا تفرح بالإثم بل تفرح بالحق 
وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر على كل شيء.المحبة لا 
تسقط أبدا". 
(1كو 13: 4-8) 
والآن هل اكتشفت بنفسك أن الحب الذي نراه على شاشات التليفزيون أو 
السينما في أغلب الأحوال ليس حباً حقيقياً، وأن كل حب لا يهتم بالآخر ولا يهدف 
إلى مصلحة الآخر، ولا يراعي شعور الآخر أو سمعة الآخر أو نجاح الآخر هو في 
الحقيقة ليس حباً. 
ونعود لنجيب عن السؤال: كيف اقدم الحب للآخرين؟ 
وللإجابة على هذا السؤال أقول لك أنه ينبغي أن تكون فالانتينو Valentine (
وهو الاسم الذي يطلقه البعض دون وعي على المحبين). 
ولكن، هل تعرف من هو فالانتينو الذي تسمع عنه كثيراً، ويتردد اسمه مرتبطاً 
بالحب وعيد الحب؟ 
فالانتينو هو الأسقف فالانتين Bishop Valentine (ويوجد قديس آخر من الأتقياء 
يدعى بنفس الاسم وينسب إليه البعض العيد أيضاً) من أساقفة روما وقد استشهد 
من أجل الإيمان بالمسيح في عهد الإمبراطور كلوديوس الثاني يوم 14 فبراير 
سنة 270 ميلادية. وقد اشتهر هذا الأسقف بمحبته لجميع الناس، كما اشتهر بما 
قدمه من أعمال الشفقة والرحمة حتى أصبح رمزاً نابضاً للحب ، في حبه لإلهه 
الذي استشهد من أجل الإيمان به، وفي حبه لشعبه وأخوته بما قدم من 
أجلهم .وحينما أراد جيلاسيس Gelasius بابا روما سنة 496م أن يصنع عيداً 
للحب وجد أن هذا الأسقف يمثل الحب المسيحي الصادق فحدد يوم استشهاده 
ليكون عيدا للحب. 
وما زال معمولاً بهذا العيد حتى الآن، ولكنه تحول كثيراً عن الهدف المرجو 
منه ، وأصبح اسم فالانتينو - للأسف - مرتبطاً كثيراً بالمعنى الاستهلاكي للحب. 
والآن هل نتعرف معاً على بعض المجالات التي نستطيع من خلالها أن نقدم الحب 
للآخرين متمثلين بذلك الشهيد الذي شهد بحياته من أجل محبته في الملك 
المسيح. 
1. كن فالانتين، وقدم حبك في خدمة إلهك الذي مات من أجلك على عود الصليب 
وقام من أجلك. وفي هذا لا تحسب حساب للنفقة ، ولا تنتظر مقابل لحبك. ولكن 
لا تخف فهو يعطيك مائة ضعف في هذا الدهر ، وفي الدهر الآتي الحياة الأبدية 
(مرقس 10 : 30). 
2. كن فالانتين، وقدم حبك لكنيستك بكل عقائدها وطقوسها وخدماتها و آبائها 
وشعبها. احرص على خدمتها دون انتظار مقابل لهذا الحب. 
3. كن فالانتين، وقدم حبك لأسرتك ، الكبير والصغير، قدم الحب لكل من هو 
بحاجة إليه، احرص على عمل كل ما يفرح قلوبهم دون انتظار مقابل لهذا الحب
. 
4. كن فالانتين، وقدم حبك لمجتمعك الذي تعيش فيه ، احرص على دراستك ، 
تفوق ، كن عضوا صالحاً في مجتمعك، قدم الحب للجميع حتى الذين يسيئون 
إليك، ولا تنتظر شيئاً في مقابـل هذا الحب. 
5. كن فالانتين، وقدم حبك لكل محتاج للحب ، حباً نقياً صادقاً يصل بك ومن 
تحب إلى قلب الله الذي أحب الجميع ، قدم حبك في خدمة المحتاجين ، 
المعوزين، المرضى. قدم حبك للحزانى والمتألمين والمتضايقين. ولا تنتظر 
شيئاً في مقابل هذا الحب. 
ويبقى العديد من المجالات التي يستطيع الإنسان أن يقدم الحب من خلالها ، 
ولعل أحد أهم هذه المجالات هو تقديم الحب للزوجة أو الزوج من خلال سر 
الزواج المسيحي المقدس وذلك في الوقت المناسب الذي يحدده الله لك، فلا 
تنشغل بذلك كثيراً الآن ، واعلم أن لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت، فاهتم اليوم 
بدراستك، وحقق أهدافك، وعش حياة الحب والعطاء من الآن لتتمكن في المستقبل 
من إشباع بيتك وأولادك بهذا الحب المستمد من محبة الله :Love_Mailbox: 

منقول من الجروب نظرا لاهميته


----------



## +++حنين+++ (2 يناير 2007)

*

1. الرعاية .

2. التفهم .

3. الاحترام .

4. الإخلاص .

5. التصديق .

6. التطمين .
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1. الثقة .

2. التقبل .

3. التقدير .

4. الإعجاب .

5. الاستحسان .

6. التشجع .
انا رئى الشخصى ان لو كل الصفات دى اتجمعت على بعضها وبقت فى الاتنين
يبقى افضل كتير
+++ حنين +++*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 يناير 2007)

*اكيد هيبقي رائع بس نجيبه منين ده
انا بنقول على الاقل اللى بيحتاجه الراجل تقدر تعمله المراءه 
والعكس برضو علشان يبقي فى تكامل برضو
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل​*​


----------



## lovebjw (8 يناير 2007)

ربنا يبارككى على الموضوع القوى جدا دا بجد وربنا يعوض تعب محبيتكى عشان الموضوع حلو اوى وشامل وبيتكلم عن حاجات كتيرة اوى


----------



## mrinda (23 يناير 2007)

عاوزه اهنيكى على الموضوع الهايل ده ياجيرل بجد تفكيرك حلو


----------



## roooma (24 يناير 2007)

كلام جميل ولكن لي كلمه كيف أحب وأنا لاأحب يسوع المسيح
المسيح هو كل شئ قال لي أحد الأشخاص الكبار " أن أحب الله أحبب فيك عبيده "


----------



## girl_in_jesus (24 يناير 2007)

*مرسيي لمروركم lovebjw  و mrinda 
اكيد لازم يا roooma  نحب ربنا يسوع المسيح لانه منبع الحب والعطاء والحنان فى قلوبنا 
ومن غير حبه مكناش هنقدر نحب اى حد
ربنا يبارك حياتكم جميعا​*


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 يناير 2007)

> *1. الرعاية .
> 
> 2. التفهم .
> 
> ...


 
وفية اكتر من كدة كمان ياحنين


----------



## roooma (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا ً علي ردك يا girl_in_jesus الموضوع جميل فعلا ً :t33:


----------



## remoo (26 يناير 2007)

*اختي الحبيبة جيرل احييكي على الموضوع الرائع وارجوا منك المزيد 
والرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 فبراير 2007)

*مرسيي لمروركم ريمو وروما 
ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## veansea (14 فبراير 2007)

حلوووووووووووووووووووووة اووووووووووووووووووووووى يا جيرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا حبى


----------



## ابن العذراء (14 فبراير 2007)

كلام حلو يا جيرو  بس مفيش حب بين اتنين بيكتمل  لازم يكون فى حاجه نقصه


----------



## girl_in_jesus (16 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا لمروركم يا بنات 
بس الحب اللى مبيكملش مبيبقاش حب حقيقي
بيبقي وهم
لكن لو ظروف بعدتهم عن بعض لازم يعملوا اقصي جهدهم علشان يكملوا
ولو بيحبوا بجد
مش هيسبوا بعض ابدا​*


----------



## merola (16 فبراير 2007)

جمييييييييييييييييل اووووووووووووووى


----------



## اشرف مجدى (24 فبراير 2007)

بجد بجد يا جيرل ان 
تستاهلى عليه الخمس نجوم


----------



## avocato (8 مارس 2007)

كلمات في الحب
+الحب هو الرصيف الذي يقف عليه الناس من كل في انتظار عربه اسمها(السعادة)
+شيئان يفسدان الحب:الإهمال والنسيان.
+إذا كان أحد لا يحبك ..فالذنب ذنبك ..جرب أن تحب كل الناس وستجد كل الناس يحبونك.
+إذا أحببت الله فلا تقل(أن الله في قلبي)بل قل بالحري (أنا في قلب الله)جبران خليل جبران.
+يارب اعطني قلبا كبيرا يحب كل الناس،قلبا قادرا علي الحب،قلبا يعرف كيف يصفح...آمين


----------



## artamisss (8 مارس 2007)

منور يا افوكاتو


----------



## محب للمسيح (19 مارس 2007)

موضوع ظريف شكرا


----------



## محب للكل (26 مارس 2007)

انا نفسى احب كل الناس من كل قلبى                                                                              لايوجد اعظم من المحبه العمليه


----------



## مينا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

*girl_in_jesus* vbmenu_register("postmenu_77880", true);  
*thank you*​


----------



## merola (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

الموضوع جميل بجد و كلة افادة


----------



## girl_in_jesus (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

*مرسيي بجد لمروركم ونشكر ربنا انكم بستفادوا منه فعلا
ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## blackguitar (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

*لا بجد موضوع جميل اوى اوى يا بسمه اشكرك عليه*
*بصراحه تستحقى الخمس نجوم وكمان عليهم حمام سباحه ومطعم ايطالى وفرنساوى وصينى وروسى *
*على اساس اننا ففندق هيلتون رمسيس ههههههههههه*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

*:smil12: هاتهم طيب هما فين!!!!!!!​*


----------



## almo7eb_17 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

مشكوره على موضوعك المميز


----------



## hit man_49 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

مشكوره على موضوعك الحلو


----------



## LOLA012 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

الموضوع تحفة ورائع جدا ااااااااا


----------



## magedbey (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

موضوع رائع ومفيد شكرا لك جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## newman_with_jesus (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Nemo (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

*الموضوع حلو أوى ميرسى ياجيرل*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

*يااااااااااااااااااااااة
دة الموضوع صعب جدا جدا|
الحكاية مش جايبة همها
ههههههههه*


----------



## andro goreg (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

الحب شيء جميل 
بس المهم انه يكون بين الطرفين


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

اية الجمال دا 
كانك بتقولي اللي عوزينة بالظبط
اية دا 
متشكرين يا سكرة


----------



## ghawy_111 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

الرب يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتك
وعاوز اقول الموضوع منطقى جدا
وروعه فى الحكمه ولى بس كلمه
وهى ان المراة تعشق الانسان
صاحب العقليه المتحرره وهو الذى
يقدر كرامة المراة خير تقدير وكذلك
يرفع من شانها وشان رايها وكذلك
الرجل مهما كانت عيوبه يمكن ان
تعالجها المراة اذا اشعرته انه بدا
يتغير الى الافضل وانه يخطو خطوات
ثابتة نحو الافضل وتشعره انه له
القدره على مواكبة من هم افضل 
منه وان لاتقلل كرانته فانها بذلك
تستطيع تغييره بدون جرح مشاعره
ان هناك امثال لفتيات استطاعت
تغير بعضا من الشباب من حياة
الانحطاط والسفاله الى قمة الذوق
والادب والوصول الى العقليه المتحرره
لذلك 
اقول رسالة
الى حواء وهى
تستطيعين سيدتى ان تجعلى من 
زوجك رجلاا مثاليا بهذه الطريقه واكثر
سوف يكون انسان ايجابى معك وغير
همجى وكذلك هادىء الطباع وهذا 
سوف يجعله يراكى امراة كاملة غير
باقى النساء  ساعتها مستحيل انه
يبص للحرام او انه يشك فيكى او انه
يقلل من قيمتك بالعكس هايكون 
عينه مليانة وهايعرف طريق المسيح
وهايبدا بعد كده فى التغيير الحقيقى
وهو انه يبقى مليان بالحكمه والمحبه
والايمان والرجاء فى المسيح ومكتفى 
وشاكر  المسيح دايما
وكمان اقول
للرجل 
ممكن تخلى 
مراتك احلى ست فى الحكمه والجمال
اذا اشعرتها انها بكيانها وقيمة عقلها
واظهرت مميزاتها وتركت عيوبها ومش
كده وبس واشعرتها باستقلاليته يعنى
انها مستقله ببيتها بذاتها بمسؤوليتها
وانه مافيش حد يغلطها على الفاضى 
والمليان بسبب او من غير اى سبب
واشعرتها بالارتياح النفسى والعاطفى
هاتتغير وابتسامتها هاتكون عزبه غير 
كده هاتكون مليانه حيويه وجمال ربانى
يعنى جمال طبيعى ممكن يستمر فيها
لغاية عمر متقدمة وتبقى كبيره فى 
السن لكن جمالها زى جمال امراة فى
سن العشرين من العمر        لييه؟؟؟
علشان انت عقليتك متحرره اشعرتها
بكيانها بمميزاتها تاركا عيوبها ورافعا
من شانها حاسة كمان بالاستقلال 
النفسى فى بيتها وفى مسؤلياتها
البيت دايما هايبقى خالى من الشر
زى المشاكل والصراعات اليوميه كمان
المسيح هايرضى عنه ويكون كنيسه
وتتطبق عليك الايه القائله اما انا واهل
بيتى فنعبد الرب


----------



## nogy (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

:wub::new8:hgالموضوع جامد جدااااا :36_3_15:


----------



## men@ elgm@l (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

موضوع رائع جدا خلاص هثبتلك الموضوع هههههه​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

*مرسيي لمروركم 
الرب يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## monos33781 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

no comment
more than excellant 
verygood mawdo3 begad yestahel ta3zem salam
.........
peravo geral


----------



## ابن العراق (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

girl_in_jesus THANKS ALOT


----------



## جو كار (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

موضوع حلو وشيق صراحة بس قبل مالواحد يحب بنت او ولد لازم يحب السيد المسيح


----------



## robert_nfs (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

mawdooooooooooo3 raw3aaaaaaaaaaa .. thnx alot.. god bless u


----------



## maged18 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

ميرسي كتير علي المعلومات دي وربنا يعوض تعب كل واحد يقدم موضوع في المنتدي


----------



## girl_in_jesus (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

*مرسيي لمروركم ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## maged18 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

ميرسي كتير علي الموضوع ده وربنا يعوض تعب كل واحد في المنتدي ده


----------



## دوندون (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

:Love_Mailboxالموضوع جامد قوى


----------



## G E O R G E (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

الموضوع جميل وشامل عناصر كتيرة واجمل حاجة فية انى كل من الطرفين لية دورة متساوين فية شكرااااااا ليكى وياريت لو عندك مواضيع تانية تقوليلنا عليها [/color][/size][/font]


----------



## تونى 2010 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

الموضوع حلو ومعبر ويخلينا نعرف اذاى نحب ونحترم بعض


----------



## maged18 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

شكرا جدا علي الموضوع الحلو ده


----------



## العجايبي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

*الموضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

*مرسيي لمروركم وتشجيعكم 
ربنا يبارككم
وأتمنى اللى ليه تعليق على حاجه يقولها​*


----------



## moussa30000 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

ميرسى على الموضوع ده


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

*انا بجد بهنيكي علي موضوعك الجميل جدا يا جيرل*
*بس زي ما انتي قولتي كل واحد في الطرفين بيدور وبيحب انه الشخص اللي قدامه يديله اللي محتاجه من صفات يعني كل واحد بيفكر في نفسه اني ازاي الشخص اللي معاه يسعده مفكرش ازاي هو يسعد الشخص اللي امامه ودا اللي بيسبب المشكله بين الطرفين *​


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

موضع حلوة اووووووووووى بجد رائع


----------



## بتول لرب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

شكرااااااااااا بجد الموضع روعه وى يارب دايما تورينا الاحلهالرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## girl_in_jesus (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

*مرسيي لمروركم 
فعلا يا  ميرو عدم تفهمنا لاحتياجات الطرف التانى 
هو ده سبب كل المشاكل
لازم تدى اللى تحس اللى قدامك محتاجه علشان يديك احتياجاتك​*


----------



## أرزنا (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

*سلام المسيح:*

*موضوع جميل وبيستاهل العودة اليه*


----------



## tota E (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع بجد مفيد جدا  سلام والمسيح يعوض تعبكم الموضوع كل مايكون طويل يكون مفصل فى كل نقطة :flowers:


----------



## shamiran (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

موضوع رائع رائع رائع يا جيرل

بجد خطيرررررررر وشامل كل حاجة 

اهنيكي عليه


----------



## moussa30000 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

الموضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## moussa30000 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

:scenic:الموضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## maro_marmar (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

شكرا ليكى على الموضوع الجميل ده وبشكرك بجد على تعبك فيه وربنا يعوضك


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

أن الشاب الذي يعبر عن حبة ومشاعرة سريعاً يكون حلة من اثنين اما كذاب وغير صادق نهائياً او انه لا يحبك انتى بواقعك وحقيقتك ولكنه يحب الصورة التى رسمها لكى فى خيالة والنتيجة واحدة فى الحالتين علاقة فاشلة .


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

الموضوع جميل جدا بس ليه بقي مفيش صدق في الوقت اللي احنا فيه ليه كلمه حب بكل ما تحمله من معني جميل تكون لعبه ع لسان كل الشباب اطلب من رب المجد ان يعود الصدق مرة اخري الي قلبوبنا
محتاجه صلوتكم جميعا


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

*فعلا كلامك صح جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا ghawy_111 ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمني من كل البنات والشباب ان يكونوا صدقين مع انفسهم قبل غيرهم الصدق اهم شئ في اي علاقه سلام*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

*شكرا لمروركم كلكم*
*الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## gamika_m (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

يا جماعه انا كنت بحب واحده وعادي وتمام اووي ومقضينها رنات كل ثنيه فجت في مره قالتلي خف رن شويه عشان ببقي في البيت وكده وممكن اعملها مشاكل وانا محستش بجد فجت في مره قالتلي انتا بجد بقيت مش بتخاف عليا وممكن توديني في ديه لو حد شك في حاجه وقالت اننا مش هينفع نكمل معا بعض انا طبعا مكنتش قادر افكر في اي حاجه وانا بجد مقدرش استغني عنها وفات يومين وكلمتها وصالحهتا وقولتها خلاص مش هرن تاني وابقي رني انتي طمنيني عليكي وقالت اوك. فات اسبوعين باين وفي الايام ديه مكنتش بتنزل من البيت عشان المزاكره وكده فمكنتش بتتصل طبعا فوحشتيني وانا حبيت اطمن عليها فتصلت لقيتها كنسلت وهيا دايما لما بتكنسل يبقي في حد جنبها تاني يوم اتصلت قالتلي انا زعلانه منك عشان قولتلك متتصلش وانتا برده اتصلت فبعد ازنك مترنش تاني عشان منزعلش معا بعض اكيد انتوا فاهمين يعني منزعلش معا بعض؟زي اللي بتهددني يعني انها هتسيبني فانا بجد صعبت عليا نفسي اوي عشان هيا لو بتحبني مكنتش كل شويه وكل ميحصل حاجه تقولي كده وانا عايز اي حد يرود عليا ويقولي اتصرف ازاي وهيا بتحبن ولا لا؟؟


----------



## Meriamty (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

موضوع رااائع جداااا 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ايرينى جورج (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

موضوعك رائع جدا 
يا بنت الرب 
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## الطائر & الحزين (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

بجد موضوع ممتاز
تحياتى لكى


----------



## remo_m_m (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

*شكرا على الكلام الجميل دة ربنا يباركك

(  R  )*


----------



## bola123 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

الموضووووووووووع  دا   تافه  قوى  ومحدود العقل اللى كاتبه
لأن  كلمه الحب ماتقدرش معانى ان توصفها  ولو بمليار كلمه ..  دا  اولا
وكمان  ينقص  الموضوع  اكتر من  رابط مهم  من  اجل العيش الطرفين جانب الى حنب....


----------



## رانا (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

جيرو رائع بجد :yahoo: 
ساعات الاحتياجات الاساسيه للمرأه بيفسرها الرجل على انها ضد رغبته احتياجها للمشاعر والاهتمام  بالنسبه  للراجل كانه تداخل فى كل صغييره وكبيره فى حياته عدم المعرفه والوعى الذى ينتج عنه صعوبه التعبير  عن احتياج كل منهما للاخر مما ينتج عنه المشاكل الكثيره
ربنا يعوضك جيرو


----------



## جومان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

تمام بس طول الطرفين بيحبو بعد مش هيعئدو بعد من اى مشكلة تقبلهم​


----------



## فونتالولو (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

سلام رب يسوع
انا بيعجبني موضوعك اوي يا( رامي)وهو بيبقي افاده للي هيبدا مشواره  بس صدقني ممكن تدي بس متكنش انت المهتم بيه او ممكن يكون احساسك غلط 
 انا هسميك بعد كده( سفير الحب) اول راجل احس انه فاهم الحب بجد او مش ميل الي اي حد من الطرفين 
انا بحترم  ريك اوىىىىى  
ربنا معاك و يعوضك وتفدنا في الحب كتيررررررررر
ويريت تكلام عن الحب في الخطوبه 0:yahoo:


----------



## The Lonely (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

:smil12::smil12:
تشكر   GIRL   موضوع جميل  خالص

بس  الشباب  بحبوني   
و انا  ما بحبش  إلا المسيح

 انا  ما بحبش  الشباب :t33::t33:


----------



## جومان (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

لية احنا اخوات ولزم نحب بعد على فكرة الحب مس وحش زى مبيقول العضو الى قل موضوع تافة لا بلعكس احنا لزم نحب بعد وربنا يبركنا كلنا​


----------



## star love (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

بجد موضوع فى منتهى الجمال وشامل كل حاجة بالنسبة للطرفين 
مرسيه جدا على الموضوع الجميل ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## bosybona2008 (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

*مرسي جدا علي الموضوع الجميل ويارب يعوض تعب محبتكم*


----------



## امي العدره (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

موضوع غايه في الجمال واتمني المزيد


----------



## POP 2008 (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

موضع رائع جدا وانا استفد منه كتير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

_موضع هايل 
ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 مايو 2008)

*شكرا لمروركم​*


----------



## cuteledia (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيــف تحب !!!!!!*

شكـــــــــــــــــــــراااااااا علي الموضوع الجميل اوي ده
تسلم ايدك ... يسوع يبارك خدمتك


----------



## بنت الرعي (15 يوليو 2008)

الموضوع بجد جميل جدا مش محتاج حاجه شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## العيون الجريئة (21 يوليو 2008)

مشكورة جيرل على الموضوع الرائع 
ولكن احيانا يكون كل هذة الشروط متوافرة بين الطرفين ومع ذلك تختفى السعادة بين الحبيبين فى غضون مشاكل الحياة وهمومها فالخياة اصبحت صعبة وقاسية لا يستطيع الطرفين التواصل فيها الا بالحب والعطاء الدائم

عموما موضوع اكثر من رائع 

              شكرااااا جيرل


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 أغسطس 2008)

*اكيد الحياه بتقصر لكن لما يكون الحب قوى 
بيرجعوا فى اقصي حب بسرعه
شكرا لمروركم​*


----------



## tete99 (31 أغسطس 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
7lo


----------



## hromany (16 سبتمبر 2008)

hii to you
this is most wonderful words that say about love i ever read 
this should be in the tue love.


----------



## arifi (17 سبتمبر 2008)

:t9:30::11azy::a4::smil8:





artamisss قال:


> *بقيتى  معبوده الجماهير ههههههههههه*


----------



## ashrafpero (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً علي هذا الموضوع الرائع ربنا يبارك حياتك اخوكم أشرف بيرو 
*​*


----------



## viviane tarek (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مفيش كلمات تئضر تعبر عن اعجابى بالموضوع الحلو اوى دة

انتى فعلا يا بت يا جميلة ادرتى 

تجبلنا موضوع مفبد جدا"جدا"

شششششكككككرررررراااااااا""""""""

لتعب محبتك

مممممرررررررسسسسسسسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*10/10*

موضوع متكامل ويستحق تقدير ممتاز
ربنا يباركك


----------



## رانا (6 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع ربنا يبارك​


----------



## Megox_____ (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع بجد فادرني كتير قوي وخصوصا في نقطه الاحترام والتقدير دي 
بجد مرسي ليكي جدا *​


----------



## رانا (8 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع بجد ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## rokatomas (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل جدا 
ميرسى


----------



## متيكو (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شششكرا عالموضوع بس اذا اكو حل مشاكل للحب


----------

